# everyones ethnicity



## mr.determined (Dec 11, 2009)

just out of curiosity, what ethnic group is everyone from? my self white American and just found out my family has a strong German background though.


----------



## Krazeydays (Dec 11, 2009)

I'am a white American as well and i have a strong German background too.  Decendents  from Germany in the late 1800's


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 11, 2009)

White girl. German/Welsh/English and a tad of Apsáalooke or what the white man calls the Crow Nation.


----------



## cubby (Dec 11, 2009)

English-Irish-American Indian (Penobscot )


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 11, 2009)

Irish-Cherokee(mom)English-Crow(dad)=1 crazy drunk


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 11, 2009)

I'm an old mixed bred cracka 

...atleast according to my avatar


----------



## Tater (Dec 11, 2009)

Errr what are you a cop trying to profile members of this site?  Whats next want to know our religions, maybe our dates of birth, maybe my home town, maybe my address. 

Think before you post people the interweb isn't hardly as anonymous as you believe.


----------



## Budders Keeper (Dec 11, 2009)

Lab/shepard mix


----------



## kaotik (Dec 11, 2009)

honky


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 11, 2009)

I came from a noble family of llama's!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2009)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> Lab/shepard mix


 :spit: 

Caucasian lady here. 1/2 czech, 1/4 something, and a 1/4 something or other... good mix, I am rather cute..


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 11, 2009)

yes... yes you are!


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> yes... yes you are!


 
Why thank you, you're not to shabby either you wild animal you.  :hubba:


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 11, 2009)

German and Scott,

  With a small touch of Cherokee from my fathers side.

   The Germans are known for their engineering, so I can make it if I have to. 

   The Scott are known for their fierce tempers, so I won't hesitate, or bother to think longer than need be. 

   The Cherokee counted coo, so I know I can get in, do the job silently, and get out. LOL :rofl:

I really don't think this is a national secret. The information is public domain, and what's more if you think that you can really hide, then you are running under some serious self delusions. 

You can fly under radar, as well as keep a super low profile, but I find that right in their faces works best for me. I take no garbage from anyone period, so I am content.

I think that SM is cute too, it's the hair over the eye that does it for me, or was that the dress that did it, NO !! Wait, it'a what supports the dress. See that sweet spot on her neck ? I could gnash on that spot for awhile...

smoke in peace
KK


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 11, 2009)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Why thank you, you're not to shabby either you wild animal you. :hubba:


 

it's the sweater vest isn't it?  I know no one can resist a nice sweater vest.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> it's the sweater vest isn't it? I know no one can resist a nice sweater vest.


 
Yes and those sexy ears you have.  Better to hear me with...:giggle:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Dec 11, 2009)

I am the white devil.


----------



## the chef (Dec 11, 2009)

Hispanic(mexico), Spanish(spain) and aztec indian. What's funny is when i walk into a mexican resteruant and everybody stops eating to look at the latin fellow over six foot.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 11, 2009)

EURO mutt....English, Scottish, German, French, Sweedish, Dutch, Portugese


----------



## the chef (Dec 11, 2009)

Somebody please get the King a date:huh: :rofl:


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 11, 2009)

lol....grind that neck king!


----------



## the chef (Dec 11, 2009)

:rofl: uh-oh i hope olturkeyneck doesn't show up :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ishnish (Dec 11, 2009)

Irish German Scottish French Swedish Smurf & Pug..
not sure about the percentages..


----------



## ArtVandolay (Dec 11, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> White girl. German/Welsh/English and a tad of Apsáalooke or what the white man calls the Crow Nation.



Sounds like you're a little bit of Indian and a whole lot of cowboy, OHC .


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2009)

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> I think that SM is cute too, it's the hair over the eye that does it for me, or was that the dress that did it, NO !! Wait, it'a what supports the dress. See that sweet spot on her neck ? I could gnash on that spot for awhile...
> 
> smoke in peace
> KK


 
:rofl: 

Maybe I need to change my clothes...lol.


----------



## the chef (Dec 11, 2009)

:fid: Why don't you do it....like them other men do.....:guitar: now all you need is the penguin band backing you up.


----------



## mr.determined (Dec 11, 2009)

no tater ,no cop here.just curious like i said.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 11, 2009)

Im legal so I couldnt give a hoot if a cop is on here...


----------



## mr.determined (Dec 11, 2009)

same here 2dog,also keep my grow in the license limits.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 11, 2009)

good man I do too...no matter how tempted I am.  I have about 5 slots right now but those are for future clones..


----------



## mr.determined (Dec 11, 2009)

i have 2 in flower and 8 in veg.


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Dec 11, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> good man I do too...no matter how tempted I am.  I have about 5 slots right now but those are for future clones..



How many does your license allow to grow?


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 11, 2009)

between myself and another 55


----------



## meds4me (Dec 11, 2009)

German/ Cherokee : Granpappy was a german and Ma's side is all Cherokee. Me I'm just another Mutt ~


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 11, 2009)

mexican


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 11, 2009)

My pappy's side is from the island of St. Croix in the Carribbean...

one day in the 70's, he met a foxy chick that was part scottish and 

german (all beautiful)...and viola! they had a Superbaby


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 11, 2009)

Tater said:
			
		

> Errr what are you a cop trying to profile members of this site? Whats next want to know our religions, maybe our dates of birth, maybe my home town, maybe my address.
> 
> Think before you post people the interweb isn't hardly as anonymous as you believe.


 


			
				KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> I really don't think this is a national secret. The information is public domain, and what's more if you think that you can really hide, then you are running under some serious self delusions.


 
You need to learn the corners Tater, some of them are just shooting breeze knowing what an impossibility it is to finger a face.

Myself I am Swedish a long way back, then English through to my Father who was Scottish.

eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 11, 2009)

Coonass but my family considers us a Heinz 57 mainly with Norwegian decent from my father's side.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 11, 2009)

Mutt here.
German, Irish, English and American Indian transmuted through several generations of Hillbilly ancestry..


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 11, 2009)

Scots/Irish x German/Irish....which side did the alcoholism come from???  lol


----------



## nvthis (Dec 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> Coonass


 
Wow! I haven't heard THAT term used in about 25 years! You a real swamp born coonass cajun, Cajun? You didn't mention any French heritage... Some of my best friends growing up were true coonass! Best kinda fine folk out day in Weez-Ann. 

Me? I am mostly German, wee Scott, touch of cherokee (but not enough to get noticed... Or tuition ) and, after the incident with me Meemaw in Arizona, circa 1952, 1/4 grey, from parts unknown...


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Dec 12, 2009)

Snax hails from a small class-M planet in the Alcyone system. I regret that my world's name is unpronounceable by the human palate; attempts to do so invariably end with the human's head exploding. Very messy and unproductive. 

You can see my star with the naked eye: It is the third highest Blue star in the Pleiades cluster in the constellation Taurus. You humans would know this as the Seven Sisters, or Messier Object 45. 

In order to more readily blend with you humans, Snax has taken a human spousal unit, and produced 5 hybrid procreative units. There is nothing noticeably different about Snax's children, as long as they don't stand too close to large magnets. 

Mrs. Snax is a true-blue Coonass from Ba"tone" Rouge, 'Lusiana; her Momma a French-Lithuanian beauty and her Pap a 6'7" French-Swede. 

~Snax (He Who Lurks)


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 12, 2009)

LOL...I've been waiting for your reply Snax!  take me to your dealer...er I mean leader!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Wow! I haven't heard THAT term used in about 25 years! You a real swamp born coonass cajun, Cajun? You didn't mention any French heritage... Some of my best friends growing up were true coonass! Best kinda fine folk out day in Weez-Ann.



May yeah sha!!! 
My moms side of the family are those Broussards. As cajun as you get there. SouthWest Louisiana were the real deal, we don't use tomato or okra in our gumbo. We use dat taso andouille and a hen. Yeah my moms told me growing up we were a heinz 57. My grandfather the Rouxssard being french and cherokee. My grandmother was a Mac from connecticut she has german scotish czech russian. My father's side from texas not going to put a last name because it is mine and rare. Mainly Norwigen and everything else you can think of except sand or black.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Dec 12, 2009)

So it seems Im the boards token black guy.  
And a finer choice. Could not have been made.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 12, 2009)

Im  of  the  Human  race..:ciao:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 12, 2009)

*white british,,no other heritage*


----------



## 420benny (Dec 12, 2009)

4u, we must be related. My grand daughter says that she is a kid and I am a human.  She kills me sometimes. I am from the region called Oregonia. How about you?


----------



## Locked (Dec 12, 2009)

German/Irish/Finish...you can probably figure out I don't tan very well...


----------



## tester (Dec 12, 2009)

British/Irish/German


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 12, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Im of the Human race..:ciao:


 
WE WANT PROOF


----------



## the chef (Dec 12, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Dec 12, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> German/Irish/Finish...you can probably figure out I don't tan very well...



Maybe not tan, but Im sure you can drink well enough to make up for it.


----------



## Cowboy (Dec 12, 2009)

Me, Given my unusual last name, I think I am Anglo-Saxon. Although If no one has meant me they seem to automatically think I am Chines because of my name, It can sound Asian. One thing I do know is that my grandfathers grandmother was born in Texas in 1818, her mother came from Alabama. Both sides of my family come from the South, to the Southwest. And here I am a native of California.
The reason I have the name cowboy is because the Mexican I work with can't remember my name. No translation in Spanish. And I like my nick name, so be careful how you say Cowboy, COWBOY.


----------



## gourmet (Dec 12, 2009)

Romanian and what now would be Serbian I guess.  Lot of breakup in that country through the years.

As for LEO profiling from this... how many female Eastern European descendants live in the U.S. to start looking through.


----------



## nvthis (Dec 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> May yeah sha!!!
> My moms side of the family are those Broussards. As cajun as you get there. SouthWest Louisiana were the real deal, we don't use tomato or okra in our gumbo. We use dat taso andouille and a hen. Yeah my moms told me growing up we were a heinz 57. My grandfather the Rouxssard being french and cherokee. My grandmother was a Mac from connecticut she has german scotish czech russian. My father's side from texas not going to put a last name because it is mine and rare. Mainly Norwigen and everything else you can think of except sand or black.


 
Very nice to meet you man


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2009)

nvthis said:
			
		

> Very nice to meet you man



ditto


----------



## User (Dec 12, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> So it seems Im the boards token black guy.
> And a finer choice. Could not have been made.


 
tokin you mean,  :ccc: 

i am polish/native american


----------



## tcbud (Dec 12, 2009)

tcbud is Californian.  Northern Californian, the true Northern Californian.  Parents and Grandparents Northern Californian.


----------



## Locked (Dec 12, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Maybe not tan, but Im sure you can drink well enough to make up for it.



Lol...I hve been known to throw back a few...


----------



## x Big Dave x (Dec 12, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Lol...I hve been known to throw back a few...


 
St Patricks day meets Oktoberfest...Nice  :aok:


----------



## OGKushman (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm dat crazy joo fro guy


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 12, 2009)

tcbud said:
			
		

> tcbud is Californian. Northern Californian, the true Northern Californian. Parents and Grandparents Northern Californian.


 
True Northern Californian? does this mean that you are Native American?  I love N.California!  I built trails after I got out of highschool out there for the CCC.  One we completed a 5 mile in Praire Creek Redwood Forest.  The other we did was in Stanislaus...I can't remember exactly where, I do know the closest town to the trail head was Strawberry Ca.  It was like a 6 mile trip to where we picked up trail construction from the yr before.  Beautiful country out there!  We lived the season in tents, and had our food and mail, packed in by mule every wednesday.  It was quit an experience for a young man!

I keep telling my daughter, one of these days she and I need to go out there and hike the trails that I helped build.

Do you, or anyone from out there know the trail names for the Prarie Creek state forest?  I think they were going to name the one I helped build "deadmans trail, or lostmans trail"  because while building the trail, we found an old pack someone had dropped and left...probably lost forever, until our trail came across it.

I should do a search on it.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 13, 2009)

the chef said:
			
		

> :rofl: uh-oh i hope olturkeyneck doesn't show up :rofl: :rofl:


 thank god it's deer season!


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 13, 2009)

purebred mutt


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Dec 13, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> LOL...I've been waiting for your reply Snax! take me to your dealer...er I mean leader!


Now that's funny! :giggle: 

Ya know, maybe if our leader _was_ our dealer... Might be worth a shot.  

~Snax


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Dec 13, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> So it seems Im the boards token black guy.


Hey, at least you're native to the _planet_.


----------



## zipflip (Dec 13, 2009)

> Im from the 5th planet in orbit around the star Vega, my Ancestors were taken from
> England around the 8th century A.D. Im here on a survey mission that is to last 20 years then i get to go home


 i'm mork from ork. Nice to meat you nanu-nanu  :rofl:


----------



## snaxforgandhi (Dec 13, 2009)

Marsrover1 said:
			
		

> Im from the 5th planet in orbit around the star Vega, my Ancestors were taken from
> England around the 8th century A.D. Im here on a survey mission that is to last 20 years then i get to go home


*I thought you looked familiar!*

~Snax


----------



## Jerseydude (Dec 14, 2009)

100% Polish

Both my Parents and both sets of grandparents.

This means that I'm an extraordinary bowler.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 14, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Lol...I hve been known to throw back a few...


I tend to drink a little booze myself:hubba: I pretty much stay dehydrated unfortunately


----------



## PencilHead (Dec 14, 2009)

The Effen Gee said:
			
		

> I am the white devil.


 
I suspected as much.


----------



## PencilHead (Dec 14, 2009)

Bold American Curr.  My peeps been here like 300 years and we've pretty much bred with who the hell ever walked in front of us.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 14, 2009)

I confess - after sitting across from my dad and brother at Thanksgiving last month - I suspect it's all a big lie and we just crawled out from under some slimey rock about 100 yrs ago - or I'm adopeted? I could be OldHippieDads long lost love child? hmmmmm


----------



## x Big Dave x (Dec 14, 2009)

Jerseydude said:
			
		

> 100% Polish


 
czesc   thats about all i've learnt!

How about trying to type the following in polish:  'the table has no legs'


----------



## Strawberry Cough (Dec 15, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> between myself and another 55



Wow, that is so many!

I am only allowed 10 for personal use.


----------



## gangalama (Dec 15, 2009)

*proudly Canadian*


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 15, 2009)

Jerseydude said:
			
		

> 100% Polish
> 
> Both my Parents and both sets of grandparents.
> 
> This means that I'm an extraordinary bowler.


 
 thats funny, where im from thats not what polish ppl are known for.. its there jokes.. lol jk


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Dec 16, 2009)

Im Pakistani through and through

t4


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 16, 2009)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Im Pakistani through and through
> 
> t4


 
liar


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 16, 2009)

Great Grandfather came from England to Canada.

That makes me 3rd generation Canadian.


----------



## Tater (Dec 16, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> You need to learn the corners Tater, some of them are just shooting breeze knowing what an impossibility it is to finger a face.
> 
> Myself I am Swedish a long way back, then English through to my Father who was Scottish.
> 
> eace:



Just in 2 posts on this forum in the coffee section, and then a little bit of digging and I would know what a member drives, what their ethnicity is, some people post their rough location, maybe you use the same screen name somewhere else, maybe your email addy you use on this site is used on other sites where you aren't so careful, maybe I do a bit of homework and figure out where someone lives and then wait till lights go out and help myself to their garden.  Its not only cops you gotta worry about, be smart is all I'm saying and NEVER trust anyone asking for any type of personal information.

A puzzle is made up a many small pieces that form the bigger picture.

So don't post your race, your city, your car, your dog, your xbox live screen name, your tattoo's, where you got them, where you bought your sweet pipe from etc.  This applies to those of you that are legit to, you may not have to worry about cops but there are plenty of people in this world that would stab you for a bag of weed.  Its messed up.  Just think first is all I'm saying.


----------



## painterdude (Dec 19, 2009)

Jerseydude said:
			
		

> 100% Polish
> 
> Both my Parents and both sets of grandparents.
> 
> ...


----------



## painterdude (Dec 19, 2009)

and.....the last year I was in league, I carried a 194 and my team won the State Major Team Title....we shot 3200 and my silver plate trophy was in my house that burned down because the renter smoked allot and saved his sawdust for his cats to crap in....he was a Turk....and he didn't call the fire department, just moved his old beater car away from my house....and I didn't have any insurance....lost allot of art pieces that were stored in the small attic....P-dude


----------



## the chef (Dec 19, 2009)

:laugh: Can i change mine :rofl:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 19, 2009)

*Tater Come On Man !*

OK let's pick this apart..... do a search on my user name and you'll come up with a bunch of my space and face book profiles and even some blogs, none of which are mine.... I'm white, I drive a "cute little red car" - I'm 50 yrs old, I live in a major TX city and I work from home and live in a house and have at least one dog and I have brown eyes ..... and there are 3 or 4 other facts you can dig up about me if you're in the mood to go through 400 posts...... 
NOW YOU TELL ME WHO I AM  
Just to make things easier on you and to be fair - please know that I've not lied at all. But I gota fill you in on this one little thing about the internet - some ppl lie


----------



## Locked (Dec 19, 2009)

Cool to see I am not the only bowler P-dude...I am currently holding a 206 average and shot 290 a cpl weeks ago...I hve shot a cpl 300's and my high series is 798...I really wanted that 800 ring...


----------



## Locked (Dec 19, 2009)

I made sure to create a brand new username and setup an email address just for my MJ hobby...I just googled my username only to find an obituary for an actual hamster named Freddy Hamster Lewis...pretty cool considering I made that name up a cpl years ago in a discussion with my wife about possible children names... 
Here is the link>>>hxxp://sjandcc.blogspot.com/2008/08/rip.html


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Dec 19, 2009)

white southern guy transplant...   Coloradoianese & North Dakotian


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 19, 2009)

OHC! :ciao:  way back in a mid 80s easy riders mag, there was a posting that was signed 'lookin for my ikyguy' , that was u wasn't it! :hubba:  $$


----------



## OldHippieChick (Dec 19, 2009)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> OHC! :ciao: way back in a mid 80s easy riders mag, there was a posting that was signed 'lookin for my ikyguy' , that was u wasn't it! :hubba: $$


:holysheep: *BUSTED   *
FA$TCA$H - I confess: I can't remember the 80's ** could have been -


----------



## cRashamsterdam (Dec 19, 2009)

Im Irish and Italian mut with hungarian and Russian in my background, I myself was born in the USA, PROUD TO BE AN AMERICAN!! 

*EDIT*


> 1. This is the most simple of rules. There are filters in place to block the usage of many words that are considered to be unacceptable in polite conversation. If you notice that a word you've typed is replaced by asterisks, then it is one of these words. Please reconstruct your post to reflect what you're trying to say, but without the word that was blocked. *Adding spaces or other characters to the filtered word is not acceptable here. If you attempt to bypass the filter by using any means, it's a direct act against the rules of this site. *The Moderators will generally only delete the word itself from your post. However, repeated occurrences of this type may cause more severe reaction by the Moderators who are entrusted to keep the peace here.
> 
> Simply put,* cussing is not necessary and should not be used.* If you feel like cussing in a private message to another member who is tolerant of it, then that's fine. The use of cussing in the open forums is not acceptable as polite conversation. Please just talk without using profanity.


thanks!


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 19, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> OK let's pick this apart..... do a search on my user name and you'll come up with a bunch of my space and face book profiles and even some blogs, none of which are mine.... I'm white, I drive a "cute little red car" - I'm 50 yrs old, I live in a major TX city and I work from home and live in a house and have at least one dog and I have brown eyes ..... and there are 3 or 4 other facts you can dig up about me if you're in the mood to go through 400 posts......
> NOW YOU TELL ME WHO I AM


The girl of our dreams???:hubba:


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Dec 19, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> So it seems Im the boards token black guy.
> And a finer choice. Could not have been made.


 

Nope Spearchucker, Imma black guy too.. With a green thumb:holysheep:


----------



## Old Bud (Dec 19, 2009)

Mongrel here. Mostly of Irish & Scottish descent, but going back a bit of English, Dutch and Mi'gmaq (Micmac).


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 19, 2009)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> :holysheep: *BUSTED   *
> FA$TCA$H - I confess: I can't remember the 80's ** could have been -



now i'm gonna have to search thru old issues of easy riders....iknow i saw it....somthin bout...bein a guest of the county....wantin a pen pal   :giggle:   $$

lucky for you i got side tracked by the photos. maybe later


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 19, 2009)

Old Bud said:
			
		

> Mongrel here. Mostly of Irish & Scottish descent, but going back a bit of English, Dutch and Mi'gmaq (Micmac).


 
You sound like one of my best friends, His Irish side orders a drink but his Scottish side don't want to pay :laugh:


----------



## wmmeyer (Dec 20, 2009)

Three of my four grandparents were born and raised in Germany.  My fourth grandparent was born in this country, and her father was born and raised in Germany and her mother was a Jew, born and raised in Poland.


----------



## User (Dec 20, 2009)

100% canadian


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 20, 2009)

Eastla---What??? You live in East L.A. and you don't speak Spanish? How do you survive? Or is life there really NOT like the Cheech and Chong movie? <G>


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 20, 2009)

mm I think we need spanish more here in fresno than there lol...I speak espanol un piquito..I know I spelled that wrong but I get by when in mexico..


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 20, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I made sure to create a brand new username and setup an email address just for my MJ hobby...I just googled my username only to find an obituary for an actual hamster named Freddy Hamster Lewis...pretty cool considering I made that name up a cpl years ago in a discussion with my wife about possible children names...
> Here is the link>>>hxxp://sjandcc.blogspot.com/2008/08/rip.html


 

Me to...lol...if you google Legalize Freedom you will find some one with the name of Tim Fallon...if there is such a person, I hope I don't get him in trouble...lol


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 20, 2009)

I live in town the farmers are in the outskirts..I see more guys that look like normal dudes..than any farmers...lots of shaved heads and white t shirts..loose jeans big kicks..large sweatshirts or jackets..usually raider fans.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 20, 2009)

tats on heads necks and faces are common...cali has a lot of prisons lol...people get bored and start tatting everywhere...


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 20, 2009)

Getting back on topic, I realize I never shared mine. 

I'm 1/2 English, half Russian-Polish. Culturally, I don't know where I am or who I am. My dad ran away from an abusive father when he was 12, went to work on a Great Lakes Freighter as a cook (he looked mature for his age!) and eventually ended up being non-legally adopted by a black family who gave him a wonderful home and helped him get his high school degree, a really big thing back then (he was born in 1909). 

So consequently, I was raised above a home business where our customers came from every race, every walk of life. And that was the era when customers were treated like kings. Ours was an autobody business, so we got lots of customers who'd stay for dinner, or overnight while their cars were being fixed. We celebrated so many different holidays, and learned so many different customs. And most of all, to open our hearts, minds and lives to those in need. 

My dad ended up changing his last name, and taking the name of that wonderful black family that took him in when he was in need. And he spent the rest of his life doing the same thing to people he met who were in need. I do not ever remember a time when we did not have someone off the street needing a place to stay, work and get on their feet--sharing our home with us. Dad paid it back, and paid it forward. So I'm genetically and culturally a very happy MUTT!


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 20, 2009)

Human, Living Organism,,Planet Earth.

Irish\Cherokee:ignore:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 20, 2009)

adopted as an infant :baby: , sooo :confused2:   $$


----------



## painterdude (Dec 21, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Cool to see I am not the only bowler P-dude...I am currently holding a 206 average and shot 290 a cpl weeks ago...I hve shot a cpl 300's and my high series is 798...I really wanted that 800 ring...



Jesus loves you Hamster or there is a Bowling God somewhere

Never shot a 300, but came close with a 280.....strike, solid 4 pin, then 10 in a row.....never shot a 700, two 680's, missed 10 pins in the tenth frame to totally screw both series up

798....that's a 262 average...woopsie daisy, screwed up the math, more like a 266, and that means 30 FREAKING STRIKES, HAMSTER, I am so impressed..so, what were your games?

My bowling alley burned to the ground back in the middle 1980's and I haven't opened my bowling bag since...

What kind of balls do you throw?  I assume a full finger grip.  Wish I could get up the nerve to throw some but don't feel like driving 30 plus miles.

Didn't know they gave rings our for an 800 series.  Hey, all you do is feel like crap thinking about leaving 7 pins somewhere during that night.

My dad would take me to watch him bowl in a six lane house with pin setters, they got 10 cents a game.

Take care my friend, Pdude


----------



## mojavemama (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes, there is a Bowling God. Or maybe a Devil. It's an online bowling game named TenPin. Have either of you--P'Dude or Ham--tried it yet? 

Setting my ego on the floor for a moment, let me say that I have been trying to bust 240 for a year on this game, but I'm not improving. I'm thinking you guys could do a whole lot better, being REAL bowlers.

I have no idea why I keep trying. But each time I toke up, I just keep thinking all it's gonna take is the right combination of smoke--like maybe, a hashplant mixed with some blow-me-away sativa or something--that will catapult me into the 260's! So far the white widow and Purple Frosting mix doesn't seem to contain the online bowling mojo I apparently need. 

So, gotta ask-- what scores will you guys get when you're nicely high?

hxxp://www.smiliegames.com/bowling/


----------



## painterdude (Dec 22, 2009)

mojave....OK, when I'm done checking out the posts I'll check out your game site......but I don't have DSL.....will that be a problem?


----------

